# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  What is this?

## aegillesp

I've had Derp for about 4-5 months roughly, he's been eating (as far as I can tell, I see him eat sometimes when I watch), He is very active and dives and hides when I tap the glass.  he's had this lump on his butt for most of the time I've had him and I noticed today it's twice as big as it used to be!  My boyfriend read on-line to try and see if it would come off by wiping it with a q-tip since it might be built up dead skin (he saw it on a forum) but nothing happened.  It moved and that was it.  I'm not sure if I was supposed to but I picked him up out of his tank, which to total shock I didn't have much of a problem doing to look at his nub.  The nub did move when I rubbed it so... I;m not sure what do to do with it... Here are some pictures.

----------


## Terry

I don't think it's anything to worry about. Looks like Derp is a female. Female ACFs are identified by a swollen cloaca (vent) and the lack of nuptial pads (they look like black gloves on the frog's long fingers). Also, it is worth noting that female ACFs also call.

Although, I haven't seen a cloaca that large on such a small frog. It should be watched and if there is any significant changes, please post the pictures,

----------


## aegillesp

Thanks for the info!  her cloaca used to be half the size of what it is right now.  If Derp is indeed a female, how old would the frog be to determine if it was a male?  If I wanted to attempt to mate them and all.

----------


## Terry

Males usually mature in 12 months; females in 9 months.

----------

